# Fishing in BC, Canada



## mfurbish (Aug 5, 2008)

We're looking for a reasonably-nice TS in BC for an exchange in 9/09.  We want to fish!
We would also need to fly in from the lower-48 without too much driving.
Any suggestions would be most appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## ricoba (Aug 6, 2008)

Pacific Shores Resort....the fishing off Vancouver Island is very good.


----------



## djyamyam (Aug 6, 2008)

ricoba said:


> Pacific Shores Resort....the fishing off Vancouver Island is very good.



I would second that.  One of the places in Victoria or up in Ucluelet would also be recommended.  Fishing in Sooke but be a recommendation


----------



## glenn1000 (Aug 6, 2008)

ricoba said:


> Pacific Shores Resort....the fishing off Vancouver Island is very good.



The last few years the fishing has not been too good in the ocean off Vancouver Island. As I understand it, in addition to decreasing salmon overall there has been a problem with seals following fishing boats and stealing the fish. After one experince fighting seals for fish and losing, we had much better luck fishing out of Port Alberni.


----------



## WestCoastJ (Aug 7, 2008)

*Fishing in BC*

Sport fishing is still pretty good near Pacific Shores.  However, if you enjoy fly fishing, try Aviawest at the Pinnacles Lodge in Sun Peaks near Kamloops - south central BC.  Trophy lakes, beautiful scenery, great golf etc. etc. etc.


----------



## mfurbish (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks so much for the info!

We have reserved Whiski Jack at Northstar Whistler.

Hope this will afford us the opportunity to see some great scenery, and to fish.

Please let us know if this resort isn't a good idea.

Thanks so much for you input.

m.


----------



## eal (Aug 16, 2008)

Whistler will provide you with opportunities for fly fishing in rivers and alpine lakes.  You might be able to do some ocean fishing in Howe Sound out of Squamish, which is 37 miles south of Whistler.

Northstar is a lovely condo and close to all the amenities in the town.


----------



## mfurbish (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks so much for the input.  Feel better now!

Will let you guys know what our (humble) opinion is!


----------

